# Fräulein



## Whodunit

Ein Deutschlerner hat mir vor Kurzem erzählt, dass ihm einige deutsche Muttersprachler geraten hätten, das Wort "Fräulein" nicht zu verwenden, da es einen beleidigenden Hintergrund haben kann.

Ich konnte diese Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen, denn ich verwende "Fräulein" auch hin und wieder im Sinne von "Miss", allerdings des Öfteren im humoristischen Sinne, um eine unverheiratete Frau aufmerksam zu machen.

Dennoch sehe ich nichts Beleidigendes daran. Könnt ihr euch evetuell Situationen vorstellen, in denen es pejorativ wirken kann?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## werrr

Das habe ich auch mal gehört und war wirklich überrascht. Ich habe etwas hier gefunden, aber ich war nicht damit zufrieden.

Eine zusammenhängene Frage: Wie unterschieden sich "Fräulein" und "Fräunlein" voneinander? Sind diese zwei Wörter von gleicher Bedeutung und gleicher Benutzung (auch in der Relation zu Whodunits Frage)?


----------



## Kajjo

Die Frauenbewegung in Deutschland hat es geschafft, den Glauben zu etablieren, daß "Fräulein" als abwertendes Deminutiv verstanden werden kann. Zur Zeit ist die Anrede "Fräulein" in Deutschland daher weitestgehend unüblich. Beleidigend ist diese Anrede aber natürlich keineswegs, zumindest nicht, wenn es sinnvoll auf junge Frauen angewandt wird.

Persönlich nehme ich an, daß die Zeiten der "Fräulein"-Feindlichkeit in einigen Jahren erledigt sein werden, da wir ja über die extremen Wogen des politischen Emanzipismus hinweg sind. Aber man weiß es ja nie genau bei all diesen Formen von sogenannter "politischer Korrektheit".

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Persönlich nehme ich an, daß die Zeiten der "Fräulein"-Feindlichkeit in einigen Jahren erledigt sein werden, da wir ja über die extremen Wogen des politischen Emanzipismus hinweg sind. Aber man weiß es ja nie genau bei all diesen Formen von sogenannter "politischer Korrektheit".



Völlig ausssterben wird es vermutlich nicht, dafür ist es in der Literatur zu stark verankert, man denke nur an "Fräulein Rottenmeier", dem Inbegriff einer alten Jungfer. Vielleicht war es auch dieses Image, das der Emanzipationsbewegung so gegen den Strich ging.

Sollte das "Fräulein" eine Renaissance erleben, dann tippe ich auf eine gleichzeitige Sinnveränderung, nämlich dass es nur noch für junge Frauen verwendet wird.

Eltern minderjährige Töchter kennen dieses Wort eh noch sehr gut, in Sätzen wie "Hör' mal Fräulein, *so* nicht!" hat es sicher noch viele Fans.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Sollte das "Fräulein" eine Renaissance erleben, dann tippe ich auf eine gleichzeitige Sinnveränderung, nämlich dass es nur noch für junge Frauen verwendet wird.



Ja, genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich hoffe sehr auf eine baldige Renaissance, denn viele 17-Jährige, die sich "Frau Meier" nennen, müssen sich doch wie ihre eigene Mutter vorkommen, oder?

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man dem Wort als junges Mädchen feindlich gegenüber stehen kann, wo es doch soviel Jugendlichkeit und Frische ausstrahlt. Daß sich keine ältere, unverheiratete Frau so mehr nennen lassen möchte, kann ich dagegen gut nachvollziehen, denn wen geht der Familienstand schon etwas an?

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ja, genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich hoffe sehr auf eine baldige Renaissance, denn viele 17-Jährige, die sich "Frau Meier" nennen, müssen sich doch wie ihre eigene Mutter vorkommen, oder?



Soso, Du glaubst also, dass 17-Jährige Jungs besser damit klar kommen, wie ihr Vater "Herr Meier" genannt zu werden?


----------



## FloVi

werrr said:
			
		

> Eine zusammenhängene Frage: Wie unterschieden sich "Fräulein" und "Fräunlein" voneinander?



Die Frage ist wohl irgendwie untergegange, sorry. Aber besser spät als nie ;-)
Fräunlein ist identisch mit Fräulein, wird aber in Deutschland so gut wie nie benutzt. Ich tippe mal auf Österreich oder Schweiz als sprachliche Heimat und eine regionale Verbreitung in Süddeutschland.


----------



## nic456

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, wie Ihr die unverheirateten Mannsbilder bezeichnet. Wenn das Töchterlein mit "Fräulein, so nicht!" zurückgepfiffen wird, wie wird dann der Sohnemann tituliert? "Junger Herr?"

Historisch gesehen leuchtet ein, dass Frauen einen besonderen Titel hatten, aus dem ersichtlich wurde, ob sie verheiratet oder noch zu haben waren, da Männer im gesellschaftlichen Leben eine aktiviere Rolle spielten.

Mit einer Neudefinition (oder Verteilung, die sich aber auch ändern kann) hat sich dies erübrigt, sieht man einmal davon ab, dass in der Regel Männer einen aktiveren Part haben.

Gruß


----------



## Jana337

Selbst im Duden steht, dass Fräulein "veraltend" ist. 
Es ist wirklich unangenehm, Frau genannt zu werden, wenn man  glaubt, dass es noch nicht zutrifft. Ich empfinde es als äußerst unfreundlich. Aus meiner Muttersprache wurde Fräulein Gott sei dank nie verdrängt.

Fräulein Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Liebe Jana,
endlich mal eine normale Meinung zu diesem Thema aus dem Munde einer Frau. In Deutschland sind die Ansichten inzwischen so verbissen und verbohrt, daß man über solche Themen kaum noch offen sprechen kann. Da gelte ich gleich als reaktionär und zurückgeblieben, wenn man meint, daß ein frisches, junges Mädchen mit 16 noch nicht unbedingt als Frau angesprochen werden müßte!

Kajjo


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:
			
		

> ...Aus meiner Muttersprache wurde Fräulein Gott sei dank nie verdrängt.


Na ja, aber wir haben ein spezialles Wort, keine Verkleinerungsform wie "panička", die man ehrenrührig finden kann.

Trotzdem möchte ich nicht aufhören "Fräulein" zu benutzen. Ich pfeife auf die pharisäische Korrektheit.


----------



## Sepia

Wach mal auf Leute!!

"Fräulein IST ein Diminutiv"

Diminutive werden auf Deutsch in keinem Zusammenhang als respektvolle Anrede gleichwertiger Mitmenschen benutzt.

"Fräulein" wurde

1 9 5 7

aus dem Beamtendeutsch entfernt.



Also weit verfehlt, die Behauptung mit der 70er - 80er Frauenbewegung.


----------



## Kajjo

Das Deutsche hat das Pech gehabt, daß "Fräulein" formal in der Tat ein Deminutiv ist -- insofern sind dahingehende Argumente gerechtfertigt. Wäre es einfach nur ein anderer Ausdruck, gäbe es das Argument zwar nicht, aber bestimmt hätte die Frauenbewegung andere Gründe gefunden. Ich sehe auch keinen Grund, warum junge Mädchen und noch heranwachsende Frauen nicht tatsächlich mit einem Deminutiv bezeichnetw erden sollen? Ist das denn so schrecklich?

Wie sieht es mit diesem Sachverhalt denn eigentlich in anderen Sprachen aus?

Kajjo


----------



## alibaba86

Auch im franzosichem wird das Wort _Mademoiselle_ / _Fräulein _noch immer benutzt. Und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es nicht auch in Osterreich noch in benutzung ist, dies müsst allerdings konfirmirt werden. Mir würde es auch kommisch vorkommen mit _Frau_ angesprochen zu werden und ich finde nichts negatives an dem Ausdruck  _Fräulein ...
_


----------



## Jana337

> Wie sieht es mit diesem Sachverhalt denn eigentlich in anderen Sprachen aus?


Das tschechische "slečna" entstammt dem mittlerweile ziemlich veralteten Wort "sličná", lieblich, zierlich. Wenn man das Wort als chauvinistisch darstellen wollte, ginge es eventuell... 

Jana


----------



## Sepia

Auf Dänisch gibt es ein ganz anderes sonderbares Fänomen.

Berufsbezeichnungen, die früher männlich/weibliche Endungen hatten, z.B.

laerer/laererinde (LehrerIn) oder

sygeplejer/sygeplejerske (Krankenpfleger/Krankenschwester)

haben schon jahrzehnte lang nur eine Endung.

Teils sporadisch, teils auf Grund des am zahlreichsten ausübenden Geschlechts haben sich die Endungen entschieden.

Zwei typische Beispiele:

Lehrer/Lehrerin = laerer (männliche Endung)

Krankenpfleger/Krankenschwester = sygeplejerske (weibliche Endung).

Wenn man also betonen will, es handle sich um einen Mann, muss man sinngemäß "männliche Krankenschwester" sagen.

Zur Entstehung dieses Gebrauchs hat die Frauenbewegung erheblich beigetragen.


----------



## Whodunit

Danke erst einmal für alle Antworten. Ich hätte "Fräulein" nicht mit Beleidigung assoziiert, eher als Euphemismus hingestellt.

Es ist aber falsch, dass Diminutive grundsätzlich etwas niedriger Gestelltes ausdrücken, oder hält hier jemand "Mädchen" und "Mäuschen" für etwas Schlechteres als "Magd" bzw. "Maus"?



			
				nic456 said:
			
		

> mich würde interessieren, wie Ihr die unverheirateten Mannsbilder bezeichnet. Wenn das Töchterlein mit "Fräulein, so nicht!" zurückgepfiffen wird, wie wird dann der Sohnemann tituliert? "Junger Herr?"


 
"Kerlchen" sagt man humoristisch oft.


----------



## flame

FloVi said:
			
		

> Die Frage ist wohl irgendwie untergegange, sorry. Aber besser spät als nie ;-)
> Fräunlein ist identisch mit Fräulein, wird aber in Deutschland so gut wie nie benutzt. Ich tippe mal auf Österreich oder Schweiz als sprachliche Heimat und eine regionale Verbreitung in Süddeutschland.


 
Da muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen: "Fräunlein" ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.


Es gibt in der Wiener Mundart eine verkürzte Aussprache des Wortes "Fräulein" als "Fräu'n", wobei auch viele alten Leute den Artikel "die" verwenden:"Die Fräu'n Helen is eine ganz ausg'schamte Person."​Eine sehr gebräuchliche Verwendung des Wortes ist die Berufsanrede für Kellnerinnen (ohne Ansehen deren Alter)Fräulein, bitte noch einen Kaffee!
​In der brieflichen Anrede wird von Amtsseite auch nur mehr "Herr" und "Frau" verwendet (so geschehen an meiner achtjährigen "Frau" Tochter)

Und dann war da noch das
Fräulein vom Amt​


----------



## flame

Sepia said:
			
		

> Diminutive werden auf Deutsch in keinem Zusammenhang als respektvolle Anrede gleichwertiger Mitmenschen benutzt.


Wenn ich das richtig deute, darf ich also zu meinem/meiner gleichwertigen Partner/in nicht mehr "Schätzchen" sagen - schade 



			
				Sepia said:
			
		

> Wenn man also betonen will, es handle sich um einen Mann, muss man sinngemäß "männliche Krankenschwester" sagen.
> 
> Zur Entstehung dieses Gebrauchs hat die Frauenbewegung erheblich beigetragen.


 
hier (#5)


----------



## Whodunit

flame said:
			
		

> Da muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen: "Fräunlein" ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt in der Wiener Mundart eine verkürzte Aussprache des Wortes "Fräulein" als "Fräu'n", wobei auch viele alten Leute den Artikel "die" verwenden:"Die Fräu'n Helen is eine ganz ausg'schamte Person."​



​Ich kenne das Wort "Fräunlein" nicht und würde es nie sagen. Dem Wort "Fräulein" gebe ich eindeutig den Vorzug!



> Eine sehr gebräuchliche Verwendung des Wortes ist die Berufsanrede für Kellnerinnen (ohne Ansehen deren Alter)
> Fräulein, bitte noch einen Kaffee!
> 
> ​In der brieflichen Anrede wird von Amtsseite auch nur mehr "Herr" und "Frau" verwendet (so geschehen an meiner achtjährigen "Frau" Tochter)
> 
> 
> Und dann war da noch dasFräulein vom Amt​


​Du hast Recht. Als ich eine Karte an eine Schulkameradin geschrieben habe, habe ich "Frau" benutzt und nicht "Fräulein". Ob es sie wohl stören wird?


----------



## MrMagoo

Es ist generell so, daß sich die Personenbezeichnungen "abnutzen", die weiblichen werden dabei inflaionärer gebraucht:

Im Deutschen wurde einst geschlechterspezifisch unterschieden:
"Mann" - "Weib".

Die Form "Weib" wurde nach und nach als nicht mehr schick, später als beleidigend empfunden und wurde daher durch "Frau" ersetzt, welches ursprünglich nur die gesellschaftlich hochstehende Frau bezeichnete. Das Pendant zur "Frau" ist der "Herr".

Aber auch "Frau" ist heutzutage schon oft nicht mehr angemessen und wird immer häufiger durch "Dame" ersetzt, während weder bei "Mann" noch bei "Herr" sich bisher ein pejorativer Beigeschmack entwickelt hat.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Liebe Jana,
> endlich mal eine normale Meinung zu diesem Thema aus dem Munde einer Frau. In Deutschland sind die Ansichten inzwischen so verbissen und verbohrt, daß man über solche Themen kaum noch offen sprechen kann. Da gelte ich gleich als reaktionär und zurückgeblieben, wenn man meint, daß ein frisches, junges Mädchen mit 16 noch nicht unbedingt als Frau angesprochen werden müßte!
> 
> Kajjo


I have a question. I read through this thread right before work but had zero time to do more.

From LEO:

Mrs. [abbr.: Mrs] - title of respect prefixed to the name of a married woman = Frau [Abk.: Fr.] - verheiratet
Ms. - pl. Mss., Mses. - title of respect prefixed to a woman's name; does not indicate marital status (Amer.) = Frau - verheiratet oder unverheiratet

In English, it's very clear why women do not like to be addressed as "Miss", so I won't explain why unless someone does not know the answer.

I only knew "Frau" in the sense of "Mrs.", and I did not know it could be used for an unmarried woman. To be honest, I had never thought about it before. 

Now I assume it _can_ be used for a woman of any age (or any "woman" who is not a child.

Gaer


----------



## Brioche

gaer said:
			
		

> .
> 
> In English, it's very clear why women do not like to be addressed as "Miss", so I won't explain why unless someone does not know the answer.
> 
> Gaer


 
Only _*some*_ women do not like to be addressed as Miss - and _some_ women do not like to be addressed as Ms. Some women wish to conceal their marital status, some don't care, and some wish to have it acknowledged.

This is something of a minefield in English.


----------



## gaer

Brioche said:
			
		

> Only _*some*_ women do not like to be addressed as Miss - and _some_ women do not like to be addressed as Ms. Some women wish to conceal their marital status, some don't care, and some wish to have it acknowledged.


I agree. I was trying to contrast the use of "Miss" with "Frau". I was not making a politcal statement.


> This is something of a minefield in English.


 
Again, I agree. I brought up the subject because not all people in other countries now why it is such a controversial subject.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Again, I agree. I brought up the subject because not all people in other countries now why it is such a controversial subject.



Maybe you just add up the facts in a real short paragraph. I am not sure anymore whether I know what you mean. I always supposed it had the same roots in wrongly-applied feminism than in Germany?

To answer your question definitely:

Alle erwachsenen Frauen in Deutschland werden heutzutage mit "Frau" angeredet. Heranwachsende Mädchen werden im Berufsleben heutzutage ebenfalls mit "Frau" angeredet, auch wenn es der Mehrheit der Beteiligten absolut dusselig vorkommt. Das Wort "Fräulein" ist aus rein politischen Gründen quasi verbannt worden.

Ich nehme aber an, daß dies ein rein temporärer Zustand ist und bei Wiederaufnahme des Wortes die von Flovi angesprochene Sinnveränderung eintreten wird: Junge, heranwachsende Mädchen werden "Fräulein", alle erwachsenen Frauen werden "Frau" genannt und der Familienstand hat keine Bedeutung mehr. Dies sollte allen politischen und gesellschaftlichen Strömungen gerecht werden und wäre auch eine sprachlich sinnvolle Lösung.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Ich würde sagen, dass es in gewissen Situationen sogar gut ist, dass wir meist nur "Frau" verwenden. Denn wenn man eine englische Dame mittleren Alters mit "Mistress" adressiert und sie war noch nie verheiraten, kann es vielleicht auch deprimierend wirken - ich weiß es nicht!



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Alle erwachsenen Frauen in Deutschland werden heutzutage mit "Frau" angeredet. Heranwachsende Mädchen werden im Berufsleben heutzutage ebenfalls mit "Frau" angeredet, auch wenn es der Mehrheit der Beteiligten absolut dusselig vorkommt. Das Wort "Fräulein" ist aus rein politischen Gründen quasi verbannt worden.


 
Verbannt? Aus politischen Gründen? Ich komme nicht mehr mit. Warum hältst du das schöne Wort denn für "verbannt"? Es mag aus der Mode gekommen sein und seltener gebraucht werden, aber als verbannt kann man es ja wohl kaum bezeichnen.



> Ich nehme aber an, daß dies ein rein temporärer Zustand ist und bei Wiederaufnahme des Wortes die von Flovi angesprochene Sinnveränderung eintreten wird: Junge, heranwachsende Mädchen werden "Fräulein", alle erwachsenen Frauen werden "Frau" genannt und der Familienstand hat keine Bedeutung mehr. Dies sollte allen politischen und gesellschaftlichen Strömungen gerecht werden und wäre auch eine sprachlich sinnvolle Lösung.


 
Es ist etwa so, wie wenn ich gesiezt werde. Manchmal machen es Leute aus Höflichkeit, weil sie wissen, wie alt ich bin. Andere duzen mich, auch wenn sie mich nicht kennen. Ich empfinde es nicht als beleidigend. Wenn mich allerdings jemand "Kind" nennt, ist das schon schlimmer - als z.B. "Junge" oder "du".


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Verbannt? Aus politischen Gründen? Ich komme nicht mehr mit. Warum hältst du das schöne Wort denn für "verbannt"?


...weil es in offiziellen Dokumenten gar nicht mehr verwendet wird und man schon negativ auffällt, wenn man es verwendet. Wir sind aber beide ja der gleichen Meinung, nämlich daß das Quatsch ist und das Wort "Fräulein" durchaus seine Rechtfertigung hat.

Kajjo


----------



## Sepia

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Danke erst einmal für alle Antworten. Ich hätte "Fräulein" nicht mit Beleidigung assoziiert, eher als Euphemismus hingestellt.
> 
> Es ist aber falsch, dass Diminutive grundsätzlich etwas niedriger Gestelltes ausdrücken, oder hält hier jemand "Mädchen" und "Mäuschen" für etwas Schlechteres als "Magd" bzw. "Maus"?
> 
> 
> 
> "Kerlchen" sagt man humoristisch oft.



Stimmt schon. Ist aber keine Anrede. Darum ging es.

Ich spreche auch nicht eine erwachsene Frau z.B. in einem Laden wie folgt an: "Hey, Mädchen, komm mal hier rüber, ich will was kaufen."


----------



## Kajjo

Sepia said:
			
		

> Stimmt schon. Ist aber keine Anrede. Darum ging es.
> 
> Ich spreche auch nicht eine erwachsene Frau z.B. in einem Laden wie folgt an: "Hey, Mädchen, komm mal hier rüber, ich will was kaufen."


Nun, ich spreche in einem Geschäft ("Laden") überhaupt niemanden mit "Hey" an und sage schon gar nicht "komm mal 'rüber". Das hat aber mit dem netten Begriff Mädchen nun rein gar nichts zu tun. 

Gerade konservative, ältere Menschen sagen gerade _aufgrund_ und nicht _trotz _ihrer guten Umgangsformen zu jungen Mädchen "Fräulein". Das sollte mal festgehalten werden. Niemand mit guten, etablierten Umgangsformen wird sich wegen der politischen Haltung einiger pseudo-moderner Frauen seine eigenen Manieren abgewöhnen.

Das ganze kommt dem Witz nahe, in dem ein Mann einer Frau die Tür aufhält und sie sich beschwert: "Sie müssen einer Dame nicht mehr die Tür aufhalten!". Er kontert: "Ich halte Ihnen nicht die Tür auf, weil _Sie _eine Dame sind, sondern weil _ich _ein Gentleman bin."

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

> Ich spreche auch nicht eine erwachsene Frau z.B. in einem Laden wie folgt an: "Hey, Mädchen, komm mal hier rüber, ich will was kaufen."


 Ich benutze in solchen Situationen gar keine Anreden. In keiner Sprache. Vielleicht auf Italienisch, aber sonst finde ich es unangebracht, wenn ich den Namen der Person nicht kenne.


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das ganze kommt dem Witz nahe, in dem ein Mann einer Frau die Tür aufhält und sie sich beschwert: "Sie müssen einer Dame nicht mehr die Tür aufhalten!". Er kontert: "Ich halte Ihnen nicht die Tür auf, weil _Sie _eine Dame sind, sondern weil _ich _ein Gentleman bin."


 Wunderbar! 

Jana


----------

